# Hi all.. retiring to Thailand 2023. Is agent required?



## Pianosunman (9 mo ago)

Am getting conflicting messages regarding needing legal assistance for Thai retirement visas.My Super and age pension are payable w.e.f. early March 23. Do I have to wait to prove long term income b4 I can retire there? Appreciated


----------



## Chrissippus (Dec 16, 2021)

Pianosunman said:


> Am getting conflicting messages regarding needing legal assistance for Thai retirement visas.My Super and age pension are payable w.e.f. early March 23. Do I have to wait to prove long term income b4 I can retire there? Appreciated


There are several ways to qualify for the Non-immigrant "O" visa on the basis of retirement depending on what service is available from your country's embassy/consulate in Thailand.

1. If your embassy offers the service you can get a letter from them attesting the amount of your national pension benefits. A number of the Western embassies that used to provide such letters discontinued the practice a few years ago. You should check with your embassy. 

Or

2. You can deposit 800,000 Thai baht in a Thai bank. After a number of months (six, if I recall correctly) you can remove THB 400,000, but the remaining THB 400,000 must remain permanently on deposit and must be topped back up to the THB 800,000 level two or three months before you renew the visa a year later, if you decide to continue using this method to qualify for the next year's extension.

Or

3. You can qualify via the monthly deposit into your Thai bank account of at least THB 65,000. Since you would need to show this a record of a year's worth of such deposits, with no missed months, for which you won't have such a track record on your initial application, my recommendation is that you do this hybrid method:

3a. Deposit the THB 800,000 immediately on arrival, which can be on a tourist stamp, i.e. no visa. Then apply for the Non-Immigrant "O" visa for retirement. Then, start depositing at least THB 65,000 each month. Then when you go to renew the visa after the first year you will have a full year's worth of the required minimum monthly deposits on which basis the immigration officer will approve the extension.

I myself did method 3a. Other than for method #1 no documentation as to the source of your funds is normally required, but I always bring a letter certifying my own retirement benefits since the immigration officers can ask for anything at any time. Documentation requirement do vary among the immigration offices.

If the above looks like it is too complicated for you then you could hire an agent. It seems to cost about THB 20,000, but I have never used one and never had any problem. 

Good luck.


----------

